# Just what I needed.



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, I think I'll buy this today. I have a Craftsman Professional Digital Router and run into the same problem. I have the Triton 3 1/4 hp in my table that I love so I use the craftman for routing w/o the table. I need to do some bow-tie inlay soon so this should be perfect.
Thx for the review.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I have it for my Ridgid Router and love it!


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought one of those kits about a month ago and it works great. The kit includes templates for many different routers and the baseplate mounted easily/ I'm glad it's worked out for you too.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe I should buy one of these kits so I can the tell my wife ".. I've got the kit, so now I NEED to buy a router!"


----------

